# Do all traders take card payments?



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Or do I have to bring cash? Cheque book? 

And will any trade discounts apply?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Cash Talks :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there a cash point available?


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

I get that everyday. Can you do deal for cash?? err no, it all goes through the books so it makes no difference to me lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SystemClenz said:


> Is there a cash point available?


I believe that they have arranged for security vault lorry to be on site to fill up the ATM all day, the cost of the lorry will be covered by the traders:lol:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> I believe that they have arranged for security vault lorry to be on site to fill up the ATM all day, the cost of the lorry will be covered by the traders:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SystemClenz said:


> Is there a cash point available?


I think there is one in the services, as well as Maccy D for breakie, and KFC for din dins on the way out from Waxstock....


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be taking cash and cards, so if you're low on cash it's not a problem. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> We'll be taking cash and cards, so if you're low on cash it's not a problem. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Great :thumb:


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be on the Car skin PVD stand and we will be taking card and cash


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Cash and/or cards accepted with us :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses so far, very helpful indeed :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We will be taking cash and cards too


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Johnnyopolis said:


> We will be taking cash and cards too


I only use Zaino products in my business. So I'd like trade prices please! Who do I need to speak too? I sent an email a while back but got no response :wave:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

We take cards and there will be specials on everything we bring ;-)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

StaticSmith said:


> I only use Zaino products in my business. So I'd like trade prices please! Who do I need to speak too? I sent an email a while back but got no response :wave:


Sure send me a mail direct to John @ zainoeurope.com (without the spaces)

John


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Sure send me a mail direct to John @ zainoeurope.com (without the spaces)
> 
> John


Superb! Thank you


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We'll take cash, cards, vague promises of paypal next week when I get paid, dodgy photos of people who look like celebs, your sisters phone number - but only some will result in goods being handed over....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> We'll take cash, cards, vague promises of paypal next week when I get paid, dodgy photos of people who look like celebs, your sisters phone number - but only some will result in goods being handed over....


:lol: supprised nobody else was quick onto this one:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There is a cash point at the venue, fee may apply though.

It is up to individual traders whether they take cards. Certain stands, like Kim's Corner, will be cash only.

At least half will take cards in our experience (inc Dodo Juice).


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

What about sexual favours...nobodies mentioned that yet :lol:


----------



## BenC11 (Apr 15, 2013)

if you stop at pboro services, the cash points inside the service station charge however the shell garage has a cash machine which doesn't charge. also there is a shopping centre near to the showground, in orton that has cash points you can use free of charge


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

BenC11 said:


> if you stop at pboro services, the cash points inside the service station charge however the shell garage has a cash machine which doesn't charge. also there is a shopping centre near to the showground, in orton that has cash points you can use free of charge


Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: supprised nobody else was quick onto this one:thumb:


:lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will be stopping at cash point on way in the morning and will bring my card as back


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

kk1966 said:


> What about sexual favours...nobodies mentioned that yet :lol:


So what does a gallon of G101 get you lol


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> So what does a gallon of G101 get you lol


A one way trip to A&E if you drink it


----------

